

“We Buy Greek Exports with Bitcoin” - gasull
http://spartanroute.com/

======
gasull
Source:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/3bwnkv/irish_bitco...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/3bwnkv/irish_bitcoin_start_up_provides_new_access_routes/)

------
em3rgent0rdr
Need someone on the team with a Greek name and look.

